# Intestinal reactivity to words with emotional content in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: This I believe is a further study or part of the other ones.Intestinal reactivity to words with emotional content and brain information processing in irritable bowel syndrome. Blomhoff S, Spetalen S, Jacobsen MB, Vatn M, Malt UF Department of Psychosomatic and Behavioural Medicine, National Hospital, Oslo, Norway. The intestinal reactivity to emotional experiences is poorly understood. We therefore compared healthy controls with nonpsychiatric irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) patients and IBS patients with comorbid phobic anxiety disorders with respect to rectal wall reactivity during exposure to everyday words with emotional content. We found that 70.3% of the subjects responded either with increased or decreased rectal tone during exposure to anger words, 75.0% when exposed to sadness words, and 76.6% when exposed to anxiety words. We also investigated event-related potentials in the brain to the same stimuli. We observed significant group differences in the frontal brain to sadness (P < 0.001) and anxiety (P = 0.013) distracter words, and threshold significant group difference to anger (P = 0.053) distracter words. Rectal wall reactivity during the word series significantly predicted frontal amplitude to the same word series, indicating a close interaction among mind, brain, and gut.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Good post, Eric...I know this from personal experience to be true...this may be another target area of improvement for hypnotherapy as well...------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is true for me too, Marilyn. It's amazing how many things can affect our gut.







Thanks for posting this, Eric.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## Lakegirl (May 28, 2000)

Lol Eric: I thought that said "world" series when I read it the first time. Which I figure might be more accurate in linking frustration and IBS in this household.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lakegirl, pretty funny.







This a pretty interesting study really. A couple oh words and the system responds. In this it looks like they used negative words. I bet they can get a responce from positive words. Maybe they used both.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hey Eric! How about positive words like "Godiva Chocolate"? LOLJeanG


----------

